# What are you currently reading?



## danalec99 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm going through...

Flying High - 
_How JetBlue Founder and CEO David Neeleman Beats the Competition... Even in the World's Most Turbulent Industry_


----------



## Chase (Jul 20, 2005)

Read? Me? 

TPF is enough reading for me lately!


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 20, 2005)

Chase said:
			
		

> Read? Me?
> 
> TPF is enough reading for me lately!


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 20, 2005)

The Bill - The official history


_The Bill is a police drama filmed in London, for those wondering_


----------



## lizheaemma (Jul 20, 2005)

Ansel Adams- letters 1916-1984


----------



## JonMikal (Jul 20, 2005)

the screwtape letters


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 20, 2005)

Cerulean Sins by Laurel K. Hamilton


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 20, 2005)

I have 4 photo books (Occams Razor, Dialogue with Photography, Camera Lucida, & The Camera) to read and so far I have not started any of them.

    What I just got this week and will likely read first (real geek-ish) is The Articles of Confederation

 [font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## Aoide (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh golly.  Currently I'm reading Plot it Yourself by Rex Stout (Nero Wolfe story).  Then I have a bunch of fantasy books lined up after that including Anubis Gates by Tim Powers and Howl's Moving Castle by Diana Wynne Jones.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 20, 2005)

Dreams from my father, by Barack Obama. I like biographies. And I like Barack.


----------



## vonDrehle (Jul 20, 2005)

The Awakening by Kate Chopin
A Farewell to Arms by Ernest Hemingway

Summer Readings for my english class


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 21, 2005)

Free Culture - Lawrence Lessig


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 21, 2005)

im reading the tiny little scribed letters on the buttons of a dear friends article of clothing.



md


----------



## rallyxe (Jul 21, 2005)

"Clinical procedures for medical assistants"


----------



## Meysha (Jul 21, 2005)

"French Literature from the 20th Century" - Bleurk!!!!! It's for uni, thought I'd get a head start on the course work. Yuk!

Just finished "Harry Potter" - very good.

Now reading the new CSIRO diet book that came out a few weeks ago.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 21, 2005)

This you will just love.

_Artemis Fowl - The Opal Deception_


----------



## Andrea K (Jul 21, 2005)

now im reading Mrs. Dalloway by Virginia Woolf then i have to read Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoevsky (sp?)


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jul 21, 2005)

Biocosm by James N Gardner.

Oh and the Harry Potter series, currently near the end of 3.

And my daughter and I are in the middle of the Little House series by Laura Ingalls Wilder.  On the Shores of Silver Lake at the moment.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 21, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> Crime and Punishment by Fyodor Dostoevsky (sp?)


 
Oh, I read that when I was seventeen and I was FASCINATED by it!
It was a difficult one for me to read at the time, but truly fascinating! I can't say otherwise!

Nowadays I shy away from the very hard stuff.

I undug "Pope Joan" from underneath all my second hand books.
So I am reading that now - long after everyone else has read it.

Until the night before yesterday it was Anne Tyler's "An Amateur Marriage". Something in there felt like home...


----------



## terri (Jul 21, 2005)

:deep sigh: Someday I'll have the time to really read again.  

These days it's all about alternative photographic techniques, and the darkroom. I have a toning book on the way, too. :thumbup:

And last night, the darkroom section of the new Calumet catalog was keeping me enthralled.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm hoping to finish 'Harry Potter & the Half Blood Prince' tonight.  Then I can go back to 'Unfinished Tales' by Tolkien.


----------



## Corry (Jul 21, 2005)

1984 by George Orwell


----------



## airgunr (Jul 21, 2005)

Just finished "Harry Potter & The Half Blood Prince" last night.


----------



## Alison (Jul 21, 2005)

For my 6 week summer classes (20th century & College Writing II):

All Quiet on the Western Front ~ Remarque
The Keepers of the House ~ Grau
Wild Swans - Three Daughters of China ~ Chang
A History of World Societies ~ Sixth Edition 
The College Writer ~ by a bunch of people 

For Pleasure:
The new Robin Cook novel, Marker
I j finished several novels by Jodi Picoult so far this summer
Next on my list is the most recent novel by Patricial Cornwell, Trace


----------



## kelox (Jul 22, 2005)

book seven in a series of seven(thank goodness the end is in sight) by Stephen King. It's the Gunslinger series.


----------



## Artemis (Jul 23, 2005)

Im now onto Phillip Pullman, northern lights...hope its a good book...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 23, 2005)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> I have 4 photo books (Occams Razor, Dialogue with Photography, Camera Lucida, & The Camera) to read and so far I have not started any of them.


Bill Jay is good fun. Dialogues is one to keep on the bedside table and re-read - it's a gem. Barthes' Camera Lucida is probably his best.

I'm reading Tragically I Was An Only Twin - the complete scripts of Peter Cook.
And I'm re-reading The Psychopathology of Everyday Life.
Then I'm going to go for either Hardy or Dickens.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 23, 2005)

Just finished Robin Cook's 'Marker'.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> 1984 by George Orwell


My favorite book of all time.

Right now it's the 4th boot of the Dune series (God Emperor of Dune) by Frank Herbert.  This stuff is actually good Sci-Fi


----------



## photogoddess (Jul 24, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> 1984 by George Orwell



Awesome read! If you haven't already, make sure you read Animal Farm as well. :thumbsup:

I've got a crime/mystery novel sitting by the bed but no time to read it.  :meh:


----------



## minew_m (Jul 24, 2005)

I'm currently reading "The Stand" by Stephen King.  Awesome read and is recomended!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 24, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Awesome read! If you haven't already, make sure you read Animal Farm as well. :thumbsup:


And check out Down And Out In Paris And London.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 24, 2005)

minew_m said:
			
		

> I'm currently reading "The Stand" by Stephen King.  Awesome read and is recomended!


I never read The Stand, but I watched the movie, which takes just as long! (Over 6 hours :lmao


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jul 24, 2005)

This post.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jul 25, 2005)

Am about 2/3 through Harry Potter and the half blood prince


----------



## Artemis (Jul 25, 2005)

May try Catch 22 again...


----------



## Xmetal (Jul 25, 2005)

July issue of Speed Magazine.


----------



## doenoe (Jul 25, 2005)

Im reading my study book, thats about it


----------



## BlackDog's (Jul 25, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> the screwtape letters


By C.S. Lewis.  Interesting book.

I'm currently reading 'The Pawprints of History: Dogs and the Course of Human Events' by Stanley Coren.


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 25, 2005)

'Pregnancy of Revenge' 

Its a real page turner

http://www.millsandboon.co.uk/cgi-bin/millsandboon.storefront/42e4fa1200241af42740d43a3ba50685/Product/View/UK-0605-0-263-84152-9/UK-0605-0-263-84152-9

Just kiddin :mrgreen:

I'm about to start 'Memoir Of A Geisha'


----------



## Karalee (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh I saw that book the other day in borders, I was about to pick it up but I has $70.00 in books already. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Becky (Jul 25, 2005)

Novel:  Desperation by Stephen King

Reference:  Manual of Photography by John Hedgecoe


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 25, 2005)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Oh I saw that book the other day in borders, I was about to pick it up but I has $70.00 in books already. Let me know how it goes!


 
At first I thought you meant the Mills and Poo romance !  

Will let ya know about 'Memoir...' ...I'm expectin good things from it because everyone I know that has read it has really liked it.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 21, 2005)

time to resurrect this thread...
I'm reading 'The Da Vinci Code' by Dan Brown, now.


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 21, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> time to resurrect this thread...
> I'm reading 'The Da Vinci Code' by Dan Brown, now.


Great book!

I just got done reading "Magnum: 50 years at the frontline of history" and am currently reading "The Essential Foucault"


----------



## Verbal (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm reading the Count of Monte Cristo at the moment.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 21, 2005)

another zombie... get the lawnmower...

1984 by George Orwell.


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 21, 2005)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> 1984 by George Orwell.


I plan on reading that over break!


----------



## EmilyM (Dec 21, 2005)

Currently reading "A Widow for One Year" by John Irving and "As Meat Loves Salt" by Maria McCann. Both are pretty interesting!


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 21, 2005)

This is so weird, I was just thinking about bumping this thread.

I'm reading _The Grapes of Wrath_


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 21, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> This is so weird, I was just thinking about bumping this thread.


great minds!


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 21, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> I'm reading _The Grapes of Wrath_


 
i'm sorry :mrgreen: 

i have been reading Trojan Odyssey by Clive Cussler since August.  i only have about 30 pages left, should last me until febuary or march :er:


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 21, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> great minds!



Definitely!

JTHphoto...I know, I have to read it because I need to write a 25+ page paper on it :meh: :banghead:


----------



## santino (Dec 21, 2005)

Kimberley Cornish - The Jew Of Linz


----------



## Islair (Dec 21, 2005)

Deloris Claiborne - Stephen King


----------



## Eric. (Dec 21, 2005)

The Idiot by Fyodor Dostoyevsky


----------



## craig (Dec 22, 2005)

I am reading Vanity Fair Jan 2006. "Unreliable Sources" by Seth Mnookin. Leaks lies and The New York Times. Does that count?


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 22, 2005)

Sad but true. My brain needs a break from 'hard-core' reading, so currently leiusurely reading the Narnia Chronicles. (Can't beat _The Horse and His Boy_ in this series if you were to ask me).  I am hoping to pick up some fiction history books over the Christmas break as well as a biography (Read Helen Keller and Lucille Ball's over the summer.. then stopped reading biographies)

And I know I have said this a million times but.. how in the world can everyone be so fascinated by _1984? :er: _


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 22, 2005)

Basics of Electronics ... my university book 

but I've already opened Angels and Demons by Dan Brown


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

Reader's Wives


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 22, 2005)

IT _Stephen King. _Now there's a scary book :mrgreen:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm reading a book about the Special Forces of the world. I usually read books about war for some reason. I think that it's because I get bored of a book very quickely unless it has some action in it.


----------



## Alison (Dec 22, 2005)

Currently reading Sue Grafton's latest: S is for Silence

Just finished Plain Truth by Jodi Piloult and I though it was one of her best. I also read Confessions of an Enron Executive and The Lexus and the Olive Tree for my last class. 

Next up are a few Patricia Cornwell books that I haven't had a chance to read yet.


----------



## Alison (Dec 22, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> but I've already opened Angels and Demons by Dan Brown



That is my favorite of all his books!


----------



## jocose (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm on _Rule By Secrecy_.  It's a conspiracy theory book.  I'm only page 40 something, and so far it's crap.  I am not a conspiracy theorist (no comments, JonMikal.  You know I will need to respond with either, "I cannot comment" or "I am not privy to that information."), but I'm fascinated how people build and present conspiracies.  Usually it's all based on coincidances, circumstantial evidance, and anecdote.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 22, 2005)

Alison said:
			
		

> The Lexus and the Olive Tree


Looking forward to read that. I'm halfway through his 'The World is Flat' :thumbup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 22, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> JTHphoto...I know, I have to read it because I need to write a 25+ page paper on it :meh: :banghead:


 
i am doubly sorry then!  here is my book report on grapes of wrath:   uke: 

i am however, very glad to hear you aren't reading it just for the fun of it  , that book was like torture.  only steinbeck could take a whole chapter to describe "a turtle crosses the road".  there, that wasn't so hard... :mrgreen: good luck!  took me months to read because every few pages i would literally fall asleep.


----------



## anicole (Dec 22, 2005)

Rob said:
			
		

> Reader's Wives


 


I still say you people are lying somewhere in this thread!

Classics schmassics ... I'd much rather leave reality for a while and delve into trashy romance!!!  (Nora Roberts Rules!)


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 22, 2005)

i truly feel ashamed and totally out of my league..but i read three books a week...which in theory sounds wonderful...

but they are all romance, or trash... ( gets me thru the cursings...and cravings...)

best out there though is "piercing the darkness" and "this present darkness"- frank peretti....its about the battles that go on around us concerning demons and angels...and the power and pricipalities that war among us...i have read these two books so many times, i cant think straight...have gave them to people to read, and have to buy it again, cause they keep them..... one of the best religious authors i have ever read...he has one entitled "the oath"  and it is just gut gripping...about a true dragon that feeds off this town ...and the evil it uses to keep people quiet...and feeding him....too cool.

** then on the trashy side, gotta read the whole series of carpathian people in books about a race that survive on blood..interesting thoughts there... the authur is christine feehan...

** and anything by kathleen woodwiss.... another romance ...

when i have my own time, i dont want too much serious, life is too short to drag your ownself down.... gotta live, baby!!!


----------



## photo gal (Dec 22, 2005)

Read these and many more like these all the time.  I have been working towards my Ph.D in Religious Science for years and I am constantly reading and referring to these and many more books (would bore you if I listed them all)

I am also currently reading the novel Saint Maybe by Anne Tyler


----------



## markc (Dec 22, 2005)

I'll probably be starting Terry Pratchett's "Going Postal" real soon now. I'm also going through the Babylon 5 Scripts: Vol 1.


----------



## markc (Dec 22, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I'm reading a book about the Special Forces of the world. I usually read books about war for some reason. I think that it's because I get bored of a book very quickely unless it has some action in it.


Check out "Rogue Warrior" by Richard Marcinko. It's about the formation of Seal Team Six by the guy that lead them.


----------

